# RDC / Dameware Mini Remote Port Problem



## shermski (Dec 16, 2006)

Greetings,

This is my first post on these forums. I'd like to say hello to those who have already registered.

Here's my problem. I'm at school and I'm trying to resolve a few simple issues my parents are having at their residence. I've been trying to connect remotely via RDC and Dameware for the past few days to no avail. I've gone through the following steps in order to attempt to resolve this issue:

-Unblocked both of the necessary ports from within their wireless router and forwarded incoming connection on those ports to their computer.
-Added both ports to the Windows Firewall exception list.
-Created a local Admin account on their computer with RDC rights and declared a password.

When I scan their system via Angry IP, I do not see the ports as open. Their computer responds fine via ICMP over the Internet. I know these ports need to be open but from what I can gather, I've done what is necessary to open them.

Is it possible their Verizon DSL service is blocking traffic on these ports as a contingency of their service? 

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thank you,

Patrick S


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I know that Verizon does block some ports, for instance HTTP port 80 is one. I'd be surprised if they're blocking the ports necessary for RDC, that would be a significant issue for many people.

Have you tried the access from a different location? Could it be the school's network that is blocking the ports?


----------



## shermski (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm actually off campus, using a generic cable service which is a subsidiary of comcast. I'm fairly certain the problem isn't on my end because I can remotely connect to several other boxes without problem.

I may be confused but how does Verizon block port 80? Do you mean all non HTTP-header traffic is blocked?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

They block incoming http requests, not outgoing ones.


----------

